
Royalty, Espionage, and Erotica: Secrets of the World's Tiniest Photographs - Petiver
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/secrets-of-the-worlds-tiniest-photographs/
======
lovemenot
If screen technology could go far beyond _retina_ scale DPI, yet is
constrained by the limits of what the human eye can discern, this concept
would be great for discrete read-only user interfaces. e.g. put it on a
mechanical watch to retain style and tradition, whilst also delivering feeds,
alerts à la smart-watch.

------
Animats
That is neat. I had no idea that microdots had a history before they were used
by spies. I thought that grainless film, where the photosensitive component is
at the molecular level, wasn't developed until 1930. But the old collodion
process used was grainless, although really slow, as in light-insensitive. As
a process for making original photographs it was barely usable, but this is
using it to make prints, for which light sensitivity is no problem.

This has steampunk potential.

------
bcRIPster
What a great article and a fascinating site, you totally ruined my workday :P

Thanks for sharing!

